# Subaru engine won't run with out choke.



## phrevilo70 (Feb 3, 2011)

I have a Homelite generator with a Subaru engine, have never used it yet.
went to start because of impending ice the other day. Starts with full choke but will not stay running, can keep running with about half choke. Any one have any suggestions as to what is wrong.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Most likely it's a carburetor problem. Sounds like your not getting enough fuel metered through the main jet in the carburetor. At the very least, you should remove the float bowl as there is likely some varnish or build up from fuel residue that is causing a restriction in the delivery of fuel. This could be cleaned out with some carburetor spray that may dissolve the build up, or the carburetor may need to be disassembled and cleaned.

You could try some seafoam mixed in the fuel and try running it with the choke, sometimes this will eventually clean out the restriction without tearing into the carburetor. This is not the way I would do it, but if your hesitant to tear into the carburetor, it's certainly an option to explore.


----------

